

Comparison Between TypeScript and Facebook Flow - rayshan
https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/issues/1265

======
TazeTSchnitzel
Is Flow inspired by Facebook's Hack? It reminds me of it.

~~~
kilotaras
Seeing as both are developed by Facebook, I would say yes.

------
ighost
Thoughts on which has the better type system?

~~~
fdecampredon
In my opinion both has strong and weak point. I love how flow can capture
generic for higher order function and I love flow non-null types. In the other
end typescript seems 'safer' especially in the field of type inference,
sometimes flow infer union types where you really would not expect to happen.
Which ends up with some weird bugs.

